# Switching back to Synthyroid plus Cytomel after NDT drama



## graves84 (Oct 7, 2013)

I want to give up. I switched from Synthyroid to Armour 2 years ago and then to Nature Thyroid and have gained 35lbs. I've been fired from two jobs because of weight gain and cannot get work (I work in entertainment)

I have done all of the recommended tests on adrenals, ferritin, iron etc etc etc and all are on the high end of normal ranges. I take adrenal support supplements as well.

I have been through 6 Dr's and now am waiting for an appt. for another one because they all refused to treat me on NDT.

I react very badly to t3 and was dropped from 97.5MG of Nature thyroid to 81.5MG because my heart rate is 95 resting and my BP is 135/85. My cardiologist told me I was in a danger zone if I stayed on that high of a dose.

So here is the weird part--We all know when NDT is working our TSH is suppressed. Well mine was for about 7 months. Now with every blood work my TSH has gone to more hypo levels on the SAME dose of medication. How is this possible?

I am so sick and frustrated I just want to switch back to Synthyroid and get a dose of cytomel for t3 so i'll at least have reliable levels and not be on this roller coaster. I have never been so sick or fat in my life as I have been on NDT. This stuff seriously doesn't work well for everyone as I had hoped.

LAB LEVEL EXAMPLES:::

T3 FREE: RANGE (0.40-4.50) result_January 9th 2017-* 3.19*-Feb 20th 2017-*4.1*

T4 FREE: Range: (0.8-1.8) result- January 9th 2017-*1.1*-Feb 20th 2017-*1.0*

TSH: Range: (0.04-4.0) result: Janueary 9th 2017-*0.99 *Feb 20 2017-*3.19*

T3 REVERSE; RANGE 8-25 Feb 20th 2017 result: 21


----------

